# now, im glad i got a catchcan.



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now, i just wanted to post this pics, so that everyone can see whats circulating on YOUR engines.





























so... now who wants to contact eurojet?

i am also a bit surprised to see so much stuff on the can!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like beer with cig ashes in it. I want a catch can, but i want engine mounts and intake manifold. Im assuming you have a custom eurojet catch can?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not custom. its from the 1.8T.. its smaller to fit the smaller bay from the mkiv... the only custm thing is the braket that holds the can...

again, i'm glad i have it!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> i am also a bit surprised to see so much stuff on the can!



Test: Put the stock Valve cover back on. You will not see so much volume.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

im so mad they stopped making them, id pick up the combo deal ASAP


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have two of them. U may have to sell them if I need a new transmission. I'll keep u in mind if I sell one.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you have two catch cans or two valve covers?

I could care less about the catch can, I already have one. I just need the valve cover like a bad habit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Do you have two catch cans or two valve covers?
> 
> I could care less about the catch can, I already have one. I just need the valve cover like a bad habit.


One for the messed up rabbit and one for the red jetta. A guy is buying the rabbit but Idk if he wants it, ones goin in the jetta, but if I need a new tranny I'm selling one or both. Both 2 vc and 2 cc


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well crap, I've been on the hunt for one for months (ever since EJ backed out of that final group buy). I'll pay well for it if you're getting rid of the rabbit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

My cousin Brian has a CMCC machine at his shop. I'll see if he wants to make vc's of the ej specs, but a little nicer.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

As long as that doesn't copyright the EJ design.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> As long as that doesn't copyright the EJ design.


No, it wont. They can't copy right a part. If so nls would be violating let's say neuspeed short shifter. Plus this won't be mass produce prob. Just 3, but with a functional twist


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I just can't figure out what that Orange crap is...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I kind of did soem tests on it.. It was 80% water, some fuel and the rest is oil


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No, it wont. They can't copy right a part. If so nls would be violating let's say neuspeed short shifter. Plus this won't be mass produce prob. Just 3, but with a functional twist


In that case, keep me updated!

It's good that that's all it is. I wonder how the fuel in there though? Probably just wash from the intake?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> In that case, keep me updated!
> 
> It's good that that's all it is. I wonder how the fuel in there though? Probably just wash from the intake?


Or maybe he needs new spark plugs to ignite better. But its normal for fuel, and at least it doesn't make up most of the waste.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the oil and fuels are from the blowby or so i have been told.

but no, there are no issues with my plugs. [email protected] told me that most of the catchcan fills with unburned/ evaporated fuel and water, a LOT of water.

and when i tested the "mix" yesterday, it proved to be mostly water, with just enough fuel to be smell-able...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Jefnes3 said:


> Test: Put the stock Valve cover back on. You will not see so much volume.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


yup. jeff's 100% correct. you WON'T have that if you don't change the VC or mess with the oem pvc setup. your only getting that because of the changes you did.

oh, and another note, we didn't copy neuspeed's SS we made ours before they did and didn't see theirs for months after ours.(by no means sayingt hey or we copied, just a simple idea design that both companies came up with. both designs ARE differnt anyways and ours is pressed and bolted together...fyi.:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yup. jeff's 100% correct. you WON'T have that if you don't change the VC or mess with the oem pvc setup. your only getting that because of the changes you did.
> 
> oh, and another note, we didn't copy neuspeed's SS we made ours before they did and didn't see theirs for months after ours.(by no means sayingt hey or we copied, just a simple idea design that both companies came up with. both designs ARE differnt anyways and ours is pressed and bolted together...fyi.:beer:


yep i know nothing was copied, just stating tht u cant really copyright a car part. just design on certain parts. or like in ej's case obx clearly took the design, which is different. if i want to make a vc i wouldnt be violating any copyright since it can only look a few different ways and funtion. now if i did the same vent ej used then ok i see a prob with that, but we came up with a couple cad designs that are a little nicer than the ej i.m.o, which i own two of. we'll see brian has alot on his hands with cnc'ing manifold flanges for intake manifolds and other billet parts for muscle cars and such. so it may or may not happen. im only gonna make 3.:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

so my question all along has been, since the car is n/a, low power, is installing a catchcan and this vc bad for the motor? i know the blowby is good for keeping the piston rings wearing evenly, but are there any other reasons this vc could be harmfull


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i might pick me up one of these. you guys have me worried now:what:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if you have a stock VC, you don't need it at all


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> if you have a stock VC, you don't need it at all


ok but other than the fact of not needing it, and the added pain of draining a catch can, what problems can the cnc valve cover cause/produce...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stock doesn't need it at all.
custom AL/cnc one DOES. and it must be drained or cleaned out a lot or you will have moisture in the oil. the AL vc are not deisgned as well as the CARZY engineered one VW did oem.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stock doesn't need it at all.
> custom AL/cnc one DOES. and it must be drained or cleaned out a lot or you will have moisture in the oil. the AL vc are not deisgned as well as the CARZY engineered one VW did oem.


ok.... but again, by running a aluminum valve cover with a catchcan what problems can arise??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

shouldn't be any really, if you drain it when you need.

i ran my setup for 1.5 years..no issues...new owner is doing the same


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

anyone know where i can get an aluminum valve cover?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

there is someone selling one in the classifieds. my cousin may do a couple when he is done making his ordered batch of bmw m3 intake manifolds. if he does im going to sell both of the ej valve covers


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> there is someone selling one in the classifieds. my cousin may do a couple when he is done making his ordered batch of bmw m3 intake manifolds. if he does im going to sell both of the ej valve covers


 Let me know if that goes through man.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've kinda been considering a catch can for my rabbit... anyone out there with an OEM Valve Cover on a boosted 2.5 running one?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no need on a oem vc.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

geez that hose is long. no way i could live with that arrangement.


----------

